
Open Science: Michael Nielsen TED Talk - amelius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWocYKqvhw
======
amelius
The speaker wrote a book about this topic [1]

[1]
[http://press.princeton.edu/titles/9517.html](http://press.princeton.edu/titles/9517.html)

